# Can't Open Eyes - Baby! HELP!



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi, my poor little guy has something wrong with his eyes. I'm really worried. Yesterday he kept blinking them like crazy and now today he can't keep them open. They aren't swollen but it looks like the coco coir has gotten in them. 

What shoudl I do? Has anyone experienced this?? I'm so worried.


----------



## dannel (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you mind posting a picture of him?


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 27, 2014)

what kind of bulbs are you using coil type UVB bulbs have been known to cause eye problems in torts


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

I switched his light to a tube light a week ago and his eyes were fine then. Its more one eye than the other. He also seems lethargic yet yesterday he ate a lot and seemed fine except for the blinking.

It was a coil UVB before that.

I've noticed he also was rubbing his eyes the last few days

I cleaned his eyes with contact lenses cleaner, just the saline solution and he cleaned his eyes in his bath. He has them open now but they do look swollen and almost like there is a 3rd eye lid or maybe just the corner is swollen? arugh I'm so worried. He is only 3 months old

His basking spot is 34 degrees celcius. Should it be higher? I was told 40 was too high but I keep getting conflicting answers.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 27, 2014)

Can you post a pic? It may help the mods


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay I will right now.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

here he is.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

I have now cleaned out his entire cage and am putting in fresh coco coir. Maybe it is a humidity thing? It is almost like his eyes are just really sore. I give him a bath every day without fail.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the photos. I'm unable to offer Sage advise, but good luck!

Let's ask @Tom and @tortadise for help, please!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm sure it was the coil bulb. They have caused blindness in some tortoises. I had a yearling Sulcata that was blinded by one. For a few days I would use a regular incandescent light bulb. Get some eye ointment and put that in 2 or 3 times a day.
I like Terramycin eye ointment but it's getting hard to find. I read that Tyler in Las Vegas still has some that he sells. Look in our vendor section for his business address, I don't have time now. But I would use the ointment and allow his eyes to rest for a few days. Don't use the tube bulb either, just a regular 60 watt incandescent bulb let his eyes rest and they will heal.
You might try TortoiseSupply.com to reach him. He has a good reputation, quick shipping and last I heard he had Terramycin eye ointment. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you so much. I turned off the tube light and only have the heat lamp on now. I will order some eye cream.  I feel so bad for my Ormond. At least he is still eating, thank god. such a worry!


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

I emailed Tyler at TortoiseSupply.com so hopefully he will get back to me soon, thanks.


----------



## ben32hayt (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is where you can purchase Terramycin ointment: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA10N08P4475

http://www.lllreptile.com/store/cat...prays-and-cleaners/-/terramycin-eye-ointment/

http://www.jefferspet.com/terramycin-eye-ointment/camid/liv/cp/N2-J1/

Or you can easily google search for some.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks Ben. Its so strange how this suddenly came on. It almost looks like his eyes are sunken in. He did eat, not as much as normal, and he is walking around but banging into things as though he can't see. Then he lays under the basking light and falls asleep. He never does that.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you think there is any way he could be allergic to coco coir? Or even chlorine in his bath waterÉ


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 27, 2014)

He hasn't been away from the coil bulb for that long. Give him a chance to heal, definitely get the antibiotic ointment ASAP.
Soak him a couple of times per day. You can drizzle artificial tears (no medications in it) over his eyes a few times per day.

I think it would be odd if he was allergic to the coir. But if you want to be 100% sure, you could switch him out to organic topsoil (ACE hardware brand is good, you can also find at Home Depot, etc. No chemical fertilizers or animal waste). Throw in some leaves, or sphagnum moss here and there. Mist his enclosure several times per day.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the info Lynne. I ordered the ointment and I wonder if I can find it at a Pharmacy tomorrow... is it over the counter É
I will get some artificial tears as well tomorrow. He has gone to bed now. It is just strange to me that he didn`t have any eye issues until after that coil bulb was gone for a week... you would think he would have that that problem before... 

So first thing tomorrow I will give him a bath. and then one in the evening as normal. He is sure scratching his little eyes a lot.  
I`ve already been misting his cage at least once a day and I`ve just cleaned the entire thing and the coco coir is somewhat moist now. 

thanks again and I will update tomorrow.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 28, 2014)

Eye problems from coil bulbs take time to develop, and time to get better. Eye wash and the ointment should work well, just need time.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 28, 2014)

Lots good information. This is a great place to learn and share for sure.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

I just woke him up and he is having a bath but keeping his eyes shut. He did open them after I cleaned them with saline solution. They aren't gunky or anything. Just seem so dry. He was all moist though in the coco coir when I woke him up. I've read it also can be a humidity thing. I'm going to check the pharmacy for the eye medication today. Really don't see the eyes as being infected but just in case. He is really small. Is there a problem if he accidently ingests some of the ointment? It is going to be difficult to only apply it to his eyes, since he is so tiny.

I am now using boiled water (that has cooled somewhat) to bathe him in case it is the chlorine in the water. I also had his CHE on last night. I was told to turn it off as it is making everything too hot, but honestly I don't agree right now with that as it is only getting up to 25 celcius at night and he isn't 100% well. I don't want him getting too cool.


----------



## AmRoKo (Jun 28, 2014)

Keep him warm at least 80 degrees and I would stop using a uvb bulb altogether and just use a heat lamp until he is better. When I have read about problems like this the fastest recovery times have been a week I believe but some take longer. You should try soaking him more than once each day 30 minutes+ if you can (maybe even adding pedialyte flavorless to soaks), this helped a lot with one of my torts. Sorry I don't have more advice I only had to deal with a sick baby tort once so far. Also try to stay calm and relaxed I know how stressful it can be.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks AmRoKo,

It is super stressful. He didn't eat this morning, although he usually eats in the evening, so by bathing him this morning i have disrupted his routine. He is now just sleeping by the basking light. Doesn't want to open his eyes. 

I'll get some pedialyte today too when I go to the drug store. I've given this to my guinea pig when he had teeth surgery. Thanks


----------



## ben32hayt (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think anyone has mentioned the possibility of a respiratory infection. I know from past experiences that eye infections/issues can be a symptom of a respiratory infection. Has there been any other medical issues with the tortoise that has come to your concern? Nasal discharge?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 28, 2014)

Please add strained carrots to his soaking water. Don't let him get cooler than 80 degrees and make sure the humidity is up in his habitat. Treat his habitat like a hospital tank. Humidity is up, temp is warm, keep it covered so he doesn't get any cool drafts while he is not feeling good. This could be a life or death situation for him so you need to keep on top of all the stuff we have suggested and do it all every day. I know it's a hassle. 
Remember, because tortoises are prey animals they hide their sickness well, because that's a sign of weakness to them. So he'd been sick a long time before he showed any signs of being sick. By the same token, it's going to take a while to get him over this.
So please stay on top of what has been suggested, and I would soften some Mazuri and mix that in with his favorite greens, so he's getting as much nutrition as he can. Mazuri has good supplements added to it which makes it good for sick animals.
If you have any questions or need more help, please feel free to email me, because I don't feel well myself, I don't always check TFO. It is not a problem to me if you need help and need to get a hold of me...
Please feel free to ask anything you need to...

[email protected]


----------



## RussianTortxo (Jun 28, 2014)

When I give my Russian his soaks I put 1-2 drops of reptisafe into the water and swish it around and wait a little bit before I put him in just incase since I use water from the faucet.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

I have just put some drops of Refresh Endura in his eyes. There are no perservatives or medications in these eye drops. They are used by people who have dry eye syndrome. He just wants to sleep in the corner. He looks miserable.
I couldn't find the antibotic drops here but I have ordered them online. I did pick up some polysporin antibiotic eye drops but am not used them yet because I don't know if they are safe??? 

I also picked up a product from the pet store called Vetericyn Eye Wash for all animals. It says on the bottle is relieves burning, stinging, itching, pollutants and contaminants. Has anyone heard of it?

Oh and I do hear a clicking when he is breathing. Respiratory infection? 

The only Vet that sees Tortoises' is closed on the weekends 

He lives in a rabbit cage. Plastic bottom, wire top. Should I cover the sides with tinfoil or something to keep in the humidity???


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

I found a vet and I'm taking him in right now. Wish me and Ormond luck.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 28, 2014)

It's beginning to sound more like an URTI. How do you keep humidity in a rabbit cage? I'm thinking he's not set up very well, no insult intended, and you'll need to take him to the Vet on Monday. That's what I would do anyway. Also, you can make him a tort table where he can be kept closer to the correct way for his species...


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm back now and the Vet doesn't think its a UTI. Ormond is not making any clicking noises now and no gunk from his eyes or nose. No bubbles and he was quite fiesty at the vets. He looks at his eyes with a special scope and light and there was a lot of coco coir in them. He cleaned up his eyes with saline water and a special needle and now my little guys eyes are open. 

He is on some antibiotic eye drops for 3 times a day and is housed on paper towels for now until the eyes clear up. He is currently in his bath with strained carrots looking at me. 

Our house is actually quite humid due to where we live and we also have a lot of tropical plants and an aquarium. But I also spray down the coco coir with warm water daily. His substrate never is dried out. We also do not keep any windows open so there are no drafts in here. 

He has spider plants in his house and lots of hiding places. Plant pots on their sides and a special little wooden shelf he hides under at night. 

I've actually heard of a lot of people using a rabbit cage as housing. It is a simple plastic frame work, similar to a table top. A wire top is to hold up the lights. He is on a tuppermaid container so he isn't directly on the floor. 

I hope that answers some questions??


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

p.s. the vet I saw is an exotic Vet and we drove out of town to go see him. Luckily they could squeeze us in. The Vet has owned box turtles and red eared sliders himself personally. He is the absolute best on the Island and works in the Wild Ark Rehab as well.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 28, 2014)

Glad to hear it is not serious, full speed ahead to recovery.


----------



## Kim444 (Jun 28, 2014)

Lady Thompson said:


> Hi, I'm back now and the Vet doesn't think its a UTI. Ormond is not making any clicking noises now and no gunk from his eyes or nose. No bubbles and he was quite fiesty at the vets. He looks at his eyes with a special scope and light and there was a lot of coco coir in them. He cleaned up his eyes with saline water and a special needle and now my little guys eyes are open.
> 
> He is on some antibiotic eye drops for 3 times a day and is housed on paper towels for now until the eyes clear up. He is currently in his bath with strained carrots looking at me.
> 
> ...


Great news that it's nothing serious


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

I was thinking about switching him over to aspen bedding? what do u think?


----------



## Flipper (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm glad it's nothing serious! :hug

I've had no experience with aspen bedding. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 29, 2014)

Can't help but still be worried. I woke him up awhile ago and gave him his morning eye drops. He is now slowly waking up under his basking lamp. I have a bath with strained carrots in it, just waiting for it to cool down a bit before he goes in it. Then when the stores open I'm heading out to look for Orchid Bark and sphagnum moss. I'm just really hoping and praying he gets better fast. It is so scary.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope so too!


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 29, 2014)

Another question: What about Fine Fir Bark? I called the garden shop and they put perlite into their Orchid bark  But it looks like they have Fine Fir bark which doesn't.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2014)

That's what orchid bark is - fir bark. So that would be ok if it doesn't have additives like fertilizers or pesticides.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 29, 2014)

LOL I'm such a dork, thanks


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 29, 2014)

I got some orchid bark and spagnum moss, plus some other moss. But my tortoise isnt moving or anything and he won't open his eyes. I feel reallly upset and I'm worried he isn't going to make it. I set up his new substrate and he doesn't even care. Usually he checks things out right away. I feel sick.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 29, 2014)

he woke up and ate a bit again. phew. His eyes are open now but small. And of course, he rubs them a lot and blinks a lot. He is investigating the spagnum moss. He tried to eat it but then didn't. I think he just wanted to know what it was. I can't believe how stressed out I am by all this!!!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, starting to eat is a good sign.


----------



## AmRoKo (Jun 29, 2014)

You should get some saline solution from the store and start putting that in his eyes twice a day, it may help him with any discomfort.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm happy he woke up to eat a bit


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 29, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> You should get some saline solution from the store and start putting that in his eyes twice a day, it may help him with any discomfort.


Thank you. Yes I have and am doing this already, but good suggestion. 

Good news  the little guy has perked up and his eyes are open!!!! He is currently having a carrot bath and he keeps looking at me. He isn't 100% but I'm hoping this means he is on the road to recovery. I have him on orchid bark and I had to take away the moss because I actually was allergic to it. good grief. lol


----------



## Flipper (Jun 30, 2014)

How's it going today?


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 30, 2014)

He is doing a lot better.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm happy to hear it


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is a picture from today after his carrot bath.  And one of him in his bath. teehee


----------



## Flipper (Jul 1, 2014)

So cute  That orange water is  But I know it's good for him 

Keep up the good work


----------



## hannah1809 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hope he gets better!


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jul 1, 2014)

I woke him up a while ago and his eyes opened pretty quickly. He doesn't seem to be scratching at them or blinking as much. Woot! I had to take out the orchid bark and moss due to my allergies. So he just has towels and paper towels for now. BUT I'm going to get some Top Soil. I found a place that sells it without fertilizers, etc. 

So hopefully that will work out. I also ordered online coconut chips/husk as opposed to the coir which is more fine and was in his eyes. Not sure if this was the cause of his eye issues, I sort of doubt it and think as you all have said it was most likely that stupid coil bulb. 

Anyhow, I think he is doing better and I hope he can recover completely. He'll have another carrot bath later!


----------



## Flipper (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm so happy he's doing better


----------



## byhero (Jul 23, 2014)

please help me, how to make carrot bath??


----------



## tryme (Jul 23, 2014)

Just read this whole thread and I'm glad to hear your tort is on the mend! Good work


----------

